# Visa renewal delayed due security clearance issue



## Hasan Khan (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi All

I have been working in Abu Dhabi for 3 years. After 3 years once my visa was processed for renewal. However, It is stuck in security clearance procedure since one month. (Not rejected)

I understand that such issue arise at time of applying employment visa for the first time. But for someone who has already worked for three years with spotless record (no police or bank issue) it is not understandable to have visa issue that too at time of renewal. Can Any one plz guide as to what can I do? If there is a mismatch name issue with a defaulter/ criminal, then how can I get myself cleared?

Will appreciate ur reply 

Hasan


----------

